# I can't for the life of me remember.......



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the *MV Causeway *- bulk carrier - on its way from Tilbury to San Francisco/Sacramento in 1977.* I think this is the exit from the Panama Canal but I am not 100% sure.* Can anyone confirm this?

Glyn


----------



## artysan (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Glyn
Yes looks like Bridge of americas see my pic you can see leading marks to right of bridge in both photos
Cheers
Arthur (==D)


----------



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for that Arthur. There were so many bridges that trip that I lost count.

Regards

Glyn


----------

